# عاجل جدا جدا جدا محاولة تفجير بكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بالمنيا الآن‏



## وطني (6 يناير 2011)

*
العناية الالهيةى تنقذ كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بالمنيا 
العثور على علبة معدنية تحوى مسامير ورصاص وبارود داخل الكنيسة 
مريم راجى صوت المسيحى الحر
صرح جون بشرى احد خدام كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بالمنيا انهم عثروا على علبة معدنية ذهبية اللون تحوى مسامير وصواميل ورصاص وبارود وتخرج منها رائحة بنزين وقاموا بإبلاغ الامن حيث حضرت خبراء المفرقعات واخذوا العبوة وبدأ التعامل معها ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يناير 2011)

*عاجل جدا جدا جدا محاولة تفجير بكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بالمنيا الآن‏*


*

*


* العناية الالهيةى تنقذ كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بالمنيا *
*  العثور على علبة معدنية تحوى مسامير ورصاص وبارود داخل الكنيسة *
* مريم راجى صوت المسيحى الحر*
* صرح جون بشرى احد خدام كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بالمنيا انهم عثروا على علبة معدنية ذهبية اللون تحوى مسامير وصواميل ورصاص وبارود وتخرج منها رائحة بنزين وقاموا بإبلاغ الامن حيث حضرت خبراء المفرقعات واخذوا العبوة وبدأ التعامل معها *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

اشكرك يااارب انهم بخير وانقذوهم

ربنا يرحمنا بقي


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا انهم اكتشفوها قبل الانفجار
رحمتك يا رب *


----------



## SALVATION (6 يناير 2011)

_ربنا يستر _​


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا الك يارب انهم اكتشفوها قبل ما تنفجر وتتسبب في مقتل اخوتي


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (6 يناير 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAelI-mIDNQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2011)

*احنا فى حرب الارهاب ضد المسيح منتظرينك يارب القوات تمد ذراعك الابدية وتخلصنا
خلصنا يارب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2011)

_*الغريب ان ده سلوك شاذ محصلش قبل كده 
هما مش بيسيبوا القنبله في مكان قبل الحادث

ربنا يستر ومتكنش تمويه لحاجه تاني اكبر ​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا انها اتلحقت 
ربنا موجود يحمى بيته
​


----------



## مريم12 (6 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 يناير 2011)

هناك أخبار أخرى عن سيارة مفخخة أمام كنيسة مارمينا .. في المنيا
الامن وجدها و تعامل معها ... 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## حمورابي (6 يناير 2011)

*يجب التعامل مع هذه التصرفات بجدية اكثر بعيداً عن الشعارات البراقة التي يرفعها الناس . 
لأن إن لم يتعامل معها سوف يكون تفجير الكناءس في مصر كما حدث في العراق 
ولن يتوقف الا حين يتم تهجير كل المسيحيين في مصر والإبقاء على إقلية . 
تتلاطمها الأمواج ويرميها الاعصار هنا وهناك . 

*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يستر إن شاء الله​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا
شكرا للخبر والمجهود​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يحفظنا*

*+++*​


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا على ستره 
بس خوفى للكلام ده يكتر و تبقى اشاعات غرضها تخويف الناس علشان ما يرحوش يصلوا


----------



## meero (6 يناير 2011)

عناية الهيه من عندك يارب لكل شخص وكنيسه 
اليوم تفتح ابوابها واسكب من روحك عليها فى اسم يسوع


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

مبارك اسم الرب
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 يناير 2011)

*شعبك فى المنيا منتظرك يااللهى بفرح افتحلنا بابك يايسوع واغفر خطايانا ​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يناير 2011)

العثور على شباب مسجله خطر باحزمه ناسفه فى الوراق​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

*مجرد الحماسة منك ان الاخبار دي مش صحيحة بس بمسخرة يبقى دليل على ارهابك ياميلم
*​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

أبو فادي عصام قال:


> *مجرد الحماسة منك ان الاخبار دي مش صحيحة بس بمسخرة يبقى دليل على ارهابك ياميلم
> *​


قصدت مسلم انت ياابن الازهر:a4::a4:
​


----------



## candy shop (6 يناير 2011)

يارب احمى شعبك 

من الاعداء  

وحافظ على كنيستك يارب 
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> يارب احمى شعبك
> 
> من الاعداء
> 
> ...



اميييين


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> مسلم  أكيد
> بوركت على  تعقيبك



ابن الازهر

مبروك عليك اسلامك هو حد خده منك افرح بيه مع محمدك الارهابى
تعلقاتك هنا تكون فى حدودك وبس
سمعت​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> مسلم  أكيد





ابن الأزهر قال:


> بوركت على  تعقيبك​




​
انا مابسألكش عن دينك انما بقولك انت ارهابي مانا عارف انك ارهابي قصدي مسلم بس الكيبورد مش عارف يكتب واصابعي متخضة لما شفت الطفلة شيري ياارهابيين ياقتلة
​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> *
> 
> تحياتي لك صديقي  العزيز "أبو فادي"
> تعليقي  هو
> ...


صديقي الـ:bomb: لا يوجد ماتعقب عليه فالحقيقة لا يستطيع احد ان يعقب عليها​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يناير 2011)

مظاهرات فى القاهرة وبعض المحافظات​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

احتاج الدم ان يختلط حرفيا حتى تفهمون ان الدم واحد مختلط مجازيا فلا تكابرو علينا وتعملو من انفسكم كبار امامنا فنحن اهل المصاب ونحن لنا ربنا اكبر عزاء

شكرا للشهداء بفضلكم سمعنا كلام عزاء
من اناس كلها رياء لا تفرق بين الارهاب والدين الحق
والمسابقة في التبرأ وقد سمعنا الله اكبر الله اكبر بآذاننا في لحظة الانفجار

وشكراً للرب لأني ولدت مسيحي واموت مسيحي على ارض في بلدي وبين اهلي شهيد مسيحي
​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2011)

رجاء يا احبة  ليس كل ما نسمع نصدق دى حاجة الامن هيفرح بيها لو كانت فعلا ونشرات الاخبار كانت هتجيب خبر زى ده لانها تتحسبلهم على سبيل انى ده خارج من موقع مسيحى فهو الرد من موقع مسيحى ايضا 

6-1-2011
نقلا عن موقع صوت الاقباط 
كتب - أمير الراوي وجمال  حسين
نفت مصادر أمنية بشدة ما تردد حول  العثور على صندوق من الصفيح، أسفل سلم كنيسة بالمنيا، يشتبه في كونه قنبلة  بدائية.
وقالت المصادر الأمنية إنه تم  استدعاء خبراء المفرقعات، وتبيّن أن العلبة بداخلها مسامير وصواميل، وصاروخ أطفال،  ولا تمثل أي نوع من أنواع التهديد، ورجحت المصادر أن تكون هذه العلبة موضوعة بهدف  الاستنفار الأمني.
وكان عامل بكنيسة  الأنبا أنطونيوس الكائنة بحي سلطان شمال مدينة المنيا، على صندوق من الصفيح يبلغ  طوله 20 سم، أسفل السلم الداخلي للكنيسة، وقام بتسلميها لأفراد الأمن المكلفين  بالحراسة الخارجية للكنيسة.
وكنيسة  الأنبا أنطونيوس، هي واحدة من كبرى الكنائس بالمنيا، ويوجد بها مقر الأنبا مكاريوس،  الأسقف العام المساعد بـ " إيبارشية" المنيا وتعني منطقة كنسية.
وقال مصدر كنسي فضّل عدم ذكر إسمه إن الصندوق الذي تم  العثور عليه يشتبه في كونه قنبلة بدائية أو أداة تخريب؛ حيث وجد به العامل بمجرد  فتحه ما يشبه " إصبع البارود"، ويوجد بشكل قطري، وسط طلقتين، وكميات محدودة من  المسامير، مع عدم وجود مُفجّر.
فيما نفت  بشدة مصادر أمنية بمديرية أمن المنيا كون ما عُثِر عليه يمثل قنبلة أو أداة تستهدف  عمل تخريبي، وإنها مجرد علبة قديمة من الصفيح المدهون بها بعض المسامير والصواميل  القديمة، ووجدت في مكان يصعب على اي غريب عن الكنيسة الوصول إليه.
تم فحص الصندوق ووجد أنه لا يمثل أي مفرقعات، وتم فحص  الكنيسة والتأكد تمامًا من خلوها مما يثير أي شبهات.


----------



## allahmhba (6 يناير 2011)

" لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ، وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ "   رومية ١٤ : ٨

" قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: "تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ. الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ". "   إشعياء ٣٥ : ٤

" وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ "   متى ١٠ : ٢٨

" لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي "    المزامير 23: 4

" عَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا "  متى ١٦ : ١٨


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> * فبالنسبة للتكير  علمنا ديننا الحنيف  أننا أذا رأينا نارا  أن نكبر الله حتى يفر الشيطان  لأن الشيطان  يشعل النيران ويساعد على اشعالها
> فالتكبير  بمشيئة الله  يخمد النيران المشتعلة
> * ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت الصيحات الله اكبر على الكلاب الله اكبر مات المسيحيون الله اكبر سقطت الكنيسة وليس الله اكبر فحسب
اتمنى ان تكون هذه آخر مشاركة لك فلقد تعبت من وجهك الكاذب
​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

لم تكن هذه آخر مشاركة لك فلتكن هذه آخر مشاركة لي 
ربنا يهديك وتبقى مسيحي وتنحمي من نار جهنم
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا من ايديهم واحنا مستعدين ليهم


----------



## esambraveheart (6 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> هناك أخبار أخرى عن سيارة مفخخة أمام كنيسة مارمينا .. في المنيا
> الامن وجدها و تعامل معها ...
> نشكر ربنا



*يعني ما فيش انتحاريين اهو زى ما بيقولوا الكدابين...
يبقي اكيد جريمة كنيسة القديسين نفذت بنفس الاسلوب ...و جهاز الامن من خيبته بيحاول يلفق التهمة لجثة ميت لا يقدر  يتكلم و لا يعترف بالجريمة و لا ينكرها و لا يدافع عن نفسه​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (6 يناير 2011)

*الاخ اللي بيقول الله واكبر بتتطفي النار طيب والمظاهرات فالمساجد بالاسكندرية ضد المسيحين والبابا وسبهم وشتمهم والتحريض عليهم بالخراب وفتح بحر الدم دية برضة ليها فتوي وله اية نظامها*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 يناير 2011)

*ياجماعة الخبر صحيح مية المية انا من المنيا والمنيا اتقلبت بعديها المحافظ نفى الخبر علشان منظرة والامن 

لكن فعلا لقوا العبوة ولقوا تحت الكراسى بارود وبعد ما لقوها اتملت الكنائس بالامن المركزى والشرطة وعربيات مفرقعات قدام كل كنيسة 

مسح كل جزء فى الكنيسة وصلت انهم كانوا بيدوروا فى المجارى كانوا بيرفعوا الغطيان ويشوفوا فيها والحمامات 

الخبر موكد مليون المية ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*الغريب ان ده سلوك شاذ محصلش قبل كده ​*_
> _*هما مش بيسيبوا القنبله في مكان قبل الحادث*_​
> 
> _*ربنا يستر ومتكنش تمويه لحاجه تاني اكبر *_​


_* صح  تفكيرك نفس تفكيرى *_
_*ان  دا  حاجة عادية واللى عملها الامن علشان  يطمنو الناس  ان الامن صاحى*_
_*ازاى  يعنى   هتدخل العلبه  دى كلها   رغم الامن المشدد دا كله*_
_*على العموم ربنا يستر *_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2011)

*يا رب ارحمنا يا رب 
عصر الاستشهاد  رجع 

شكراً علي الخبر​*


----------

